# [TROLL] AppleSpirit [WAS]Itunes = très compliqué à utiliser



## AppleSpirit (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

On dit toujours que Apple simplifie l'informatique et "facile à utiliser" est son slogan. Alors pourquoi itunes est-il aussi mal fichu ?????? y a rien d'intuitif dans itunes c'est un vrai boulet. 

Pouvez-vous me dire comment je fais pour afficher la musique que j'ai déjà acheté sur itunes ? Je viens de m'achter un nouvel ordinateur, j'y ai installé itunes et je ne peux même pas retrouver la musique que j'ai acheté et la re-télécharger ????


----------



## Gwen (23 Septembre 2011)

Cela n'a rien à voir avec iTunes. Il faut transférer ta musique de ton ancien ordinateur vers le nouveau. Pour cela, rien de plus simple. Tu prends ton dossier iTunes sur l'ancien ordinateur et tu le glisses dans ton dossier musique de ton nouvel ordinateur.


----------



## AppleSpirit (23 Septembre 2011)

Sans blagues ? Je prends le dossier et je le mets dans le nouvel ordinateur. Merci vraiment je pense que je n'y aurais jamais pensé. Merci pour cette info. 

Toutefois, il se trouve que j'ai formaté et vendu mon ancien ordinateur. Donc je fais quoi maintenant ? Ton bon plan devient caduque là d'un coup...

Si possible, merci de répondre précisément à la question et de ne pas me proposer d'autres solutions qui requièrent des moyens que je n'ai pas et que j'aurais bien évidemment utilisé si je les avais.


----------



## Gwen (23 Septembre 2011)

Et bien, tu es dans la merde. Si tu n'as pas fait de sauvegarde, tu ne peux que pleurer.

Sinon, Apple va peut-être te sauver la mise d'ici quelque temps avec iCloud et iOS 5. Tu as un système de retéléchargement qui se met en place. C'est valable pour les logiciels pour le moment, ça devrait arriver pour la musique. MAIS... parce qu'il y a un gros, MAIS.... il faut attendre que les majors de la musique soit tous d'accord, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Donc, patience.

Autre solution, et la aussi, Apple va peut être être sympa, il suffit de contacter le SAV, d'expliquer ton souci et peut être que tu pourras stout retélécharger gratuitement, cela s'est vu par le passé. Ça ne coûte rien de demander.


----------



## AppleSpirit (23 Septembre 2011)

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on peut re-télécharger les applications mac appstore, ipad, iphone et les livres à volonté et pas la musique ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Septembre 2011)

Parce que les majors de la musique s'y opposent. Ils pensent que tu risques donner les clefs de ton compte à tous tes amis pour qu'ils téléchargent la musique chez eux. Ils n'ont rien compris à la révolution numérique et Apple essaie tant bien que mal de leur faire comprendre. 

Sans rire, contacte le SAV, c'est sûrement ta meilleure option et ils sont assez sympa quand ce n'est pas une demande récurrente et que c'est argumenté.


----------



## AppleSpirit (23 Septembre 2011)

Non ce que je vais faire c'est télécharger mes chansons sur youtube en .flv et les convertir pour les mettre sur cette m. de itunes. 

Idéalement, vous ne connaissez pas un produit qui a la même taille et les mêmes qualités que le ipod shuffle et qui ne soit pas produit par Apple ? je crois que plus je m'éloigne de cette marque mieux je me porte. Je viens de me taper une crise de nerf avec mon iphone 3g de par sa totale lenteur. En fait le iphone 3g c'est devenu tellement une m. que c'est limite dangereux de l'avoir comme téléphone puisqu'il est capable de vous lâcher au moment où vous devez appeler des secours.


----------



## Larme (23 Septembre 2011)

iTunes, de la merde ? À part son côté usine à gaz, je le trouve plutôt bien...

_Faire des sauvegardes, c'est un des b-a-b-a en informatique..._

Maintenant, l'iTunes Store, ne répond pas qu'à Apple, mais également aux majors qui ont toujours été frileux...


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2011)

Je vais arrêter de discuter avec toi, je risquerais de t'instruire. 

Démerde-toi, achète-toi un appareil de base et casse toi, cela nous fera des vacances.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> iTunes, de la merde ? À part son côté usine à gaz, je le trouve plutôt bien...
> 
> _Faire des sauvegardes, c'est un des b-a-b-a en informatique..._
> 
> Maintenant, l'iTunes Store, ne répond pas qu'à Apple, mais également aux majors qui ont toujours été frileux...



Usine à gaz c'est vrai. Mais je dirais que cela concerne tous les produits Apple et pas uniquement itunes. Tout est lent chez Apple. Même l'ipad 2 est peu réactif. Il faut toujours attendre et attendre et attendre que les applications s'ouvrent. Attendre que le pointeur apparaisse et qu'il nous laisse écrire dans le champ après avoir touché avec le doigt, attendre que safari se dègne d'afficher une page web qui s'ouvre parfois même en 40 secondes de moins avec internet explorer, attendre, attendre et encore attendre. Telle est la devise de Apple. Mais attention, il y a l'esthétique pour nous consoler, alors ne nous plaignons pas et ne froissons pas le roi.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Septembre 2011)

@ AppleSpirit:
Vu l'état d'esprit dans lequel tu es, tu devrais changer de pseudo !


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Tout est lent chez Apple. Même l'ipad 2 est peu réactif. Il faut toujours attendre et attendre et attendre que les applications s'ouvrent. Attendre que le pointeur apparaisse et qu'il nous laisse écrire dans le champ après avoir touché avec le doigt, attendre que safari se dègne d'afficher une page web qui s'ouvre parfois même en 40 secondes de moins avec internet explorer, attendre, attendre et encore attendre.



Je pense plutôt qu'il faudrait trouver la raison de toutes ces lenteurs, parce-que bon, 40 secondes pour afficher une page web, c'est plus ou moins le temps qu'il me faut pour éteindre et redémarrer mon mbp.

Pareil pour iTunes, Mail, Safari, etc... un rebond dans le dock et hop, c'est ouvert.
Je n'ai jamais vraiment rencontré de lenteur, à part peut-être avec une dizaine d'applications ouvertes et encore, c'était sur mon ancien iMac avec seulement 1Go de mémoire.

Vu ton ancienneté, ton avatar, ton pseudo et ta signature (Apple à fond à fond à fond) je pense que tu as déjà effectué toutes les opérations de maintenance/nettoyage ?!
Enfin j'espère.


----------



## Larme (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Usine à gaz c'est vrai. Mais je dirais que cela concerne tous les produits Apple et pas uniquement itunes. Tout est lent chez Apple. Même l'ipad 2 est peu réactif. Il faut toujours attendre et attendre et attendre que les applications s'ouvrent. Attendre que le pointeur apparaisse et qu'il nous laisse écrire dans le champ après avoir touché avec le doigt, attendre que safari se dègne d'afficher une page web qui s'ouvre parfois même en 40 secondes de moins avec internet explorer, attendre, attendre et encore attendre. Telle est la devise de Apple. Mais attention, il y a l'esthétique pour nous consoler, alors ne nous plaignons pas et ne froissons pas le roi.


L'iPad 2 est peu réactif ? o.0 T'as déjà eu d'autres tablettes sous la main ?


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2011)

Concernant ta première question, qui est quand même le sujet de ce fil ... enfin je crois, imagine que tu possèdes des CDs achetés à la FNOUC.
Tu déménages, et là, malheur, dans ton nouveau logement tu remarques qu'il te manque le carton avec tout tes CDs.
Que Faire ?

Aller à la FNOUC leur expliquer ton problème, en espérant qu'ils vont te refiler ces CDs gratos ?
Bah, autant aller souffler dans le cul d'une chèvre.  

Seconde option : regraver tes CDs avec iTunes, car bien sur tu en avais fais une copie en Lossless.
Ça ne vaudra pas les originaux, il te manquera les pochettes, mais au moins tu pourras encore profiter de tes achats.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que quand on égare quelque-chose, ben c'est perdu, c'est plus là, pouf disparu, il fallait faire gaffe, et que sur ce coup-là je trouve Apple quand même bien sympa de nous permettre de re-télécharger nos anciens achats (ou une partie au moins) en suivant les conseils de Gwen.

J'ai déjà vu de nombreux témoignages sur ce forum de personnes qui ont récupérés leurs achats en passant par le SAV.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

Formatage en 7 passes + réinstallation de lion en propre tu penses que c'est suffisant comme maintenance ? Et pourtant lion reste largement moins réactif que windows 7.


Oui la LG est largement plus réactive que l'ipad 2


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2011)

Tu as dû faire de bien vilaines choses dans une vie antérieure, AppleSpirit. Je ne vois que cette explication.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

Va faire le troll ailleurs, j'ai pas que ça à f... que de te lire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2011)

L'idée que le troll ce soit toi ne semble pas t'effleurer, AppleSpirit. D'autres te le feront savoir moins aimablement que moi.


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Vu ton ancienneté, ton avatar, ton pseudo et ta signature (Apple à fond à fond à fond)...



Je viens d'avoir un doute. Et si Apple Spirit s'était fait pirater son compte par une personne malveillante cherchant à lui nuire ?

Je ne vois que ça comme explication, car là, c'est du troll dans toute sa splendeur.

Bon, je sens que la discussion va être courte si cela continue comme ça.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

Evidemment il faut censurer dès qu'une personne sort du sillon, il faut formater, il faut mettre un dock et il faut cliquer là et pas ailleurs, et il ne faut pas avoir le droit de modifier quoi que ce soit, il faut être un pantin, une marionnette qui paie et ferme sa g. et qui accepte qu'on tire ses ficelles.


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Evidemment il faut censurer dès qu'une personne sort du sillon, il faut formater, il faut mettre un dock et il faut cliquer là et pas ailleurs, et il ne faut pas avoir le droit de modifier quoi que ce soit, il faut être un pantin, une marionnette qui paie et ferme sa g. et qui accepte qu'on tire ses ficelles.



Toi, t'aime te faire du _Mâle_. ^^


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit, t'es lourd et apparemment cxx. Casse toi !

P.S. : au fait, j'ai écris en noir   

[EDIT Gwen]
Devant la pression de l'offensé, j'ai censuré le mot con qui apparaissait dans ce message !


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de me faire insulter. Je fais appel à un modérateur.


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2011)

Tu sais, le modérateur, il approuve totalement le message ci-dessus. Mais bon, comme tu es super gentil, je vais censurer le post de ce contributeur, juste pour te montrer qu'il n'y pas deux poids/deux mesures.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

s'il n'y avait pas deux poids deux mesures tu n'aurais pas dit que tu es d'accord avec celui qui enfreint la loi. tu n'as aucune faveur à me faire tu te crois où ? sous l'Ancien Régime de me donner le droit de gagner les sous pour m'acheter mon pain ou quoi ???

Supprime le post immédiatement ou je contacte les hauts responsables du site.


----------



## r e m y (24 Septembre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> AppleSpirit, t'es lourd et apparemment cxx. ...



C'est même du cXXL !


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Supprime le post immédiatement ou je contacte les hauts responsables du site.



Houla, des menaces ! 

Bon, vu que ce fil dérive totalement de son but initial, à la prochaine incartade, je pense que je le supprimerais.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

si jamais supprimer au futur ça s'écrit sans "s" à la fin, soit "je le supprimerai" et non "je le supprimerais", ce dernier étant un conditionnel et non un futur. 

Pour être modo faut pas être imbattable en ortho apparemment...


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bain non, sait meme une condission ciné canon


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> si jamais supprimer au futur ça s'écrit sans "s" à la fin, soit "je le supprimerai" et non "je le supprimerais", ce dernier étant un conditionnel et non un futur.
> 
> Pour être modo faut pas être imbattable en ortho apparemment...



ah ouais !  quand même !! ceci *con*firme donc mon propos précédent ! :rateau:


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

t'aimerais pas aller couper ta barbe de petit coquet endimanché et me lâcher un peu la grappe daffy


----------



## Mecyr (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Usine à gaz c'est vrai. Mais je dirais que cela concerne tous les produits Apple et pas uniquement itunes. Tout est lent chez Apple. Même l'ipad 2 est peu réactif. Il faut toujours attendre et attendre et attendre que les applications s'ouvrent. Attendre que le pointeur apparaisse et qu'il nous laisse écrire dans le champ après avoir touché avec le doigt, attendre que safari *se dègne* d'afficher une page web qui s'ouvre parfois même en 40 secondes de moins avec internet explorer, attendre, attendre et encore attendre. Telle est la devise de Apple. Mais attention, il y a l'esthétique pour nous consoler, alors ne nous plaignons pas et ne froissons pas le roi.



L'attaque sur l'orthographe, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité... Vous connaissez, vous, le verbe "se dégner" .


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

plus on écrit et plus on a de chances de faire de fautes. C'est sûr qu'avec une petite phrase ici ou là de temps en temps tu diminues tes chances de faire des fautes. D'ailleurs regarde la quantité de mots que j'écris par rapport à mes interlocuteurs et compare les fautes. Fais une analyse complète avant de parler.


----------



## Mecyr (24 Septembre 2011)

Ce qui est drôle, c'est que ce que tu dis s'applique à Gwen il me semble. Mais tu ne sembles pas très enclin à accepter la critique...


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

En quoi vois-tu que je ne l'accepte pas ? Je te demande simplement de peaufiner tes critères. Ca te brusque ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> []D'ailleurs regarde la quantité de mots que j'écris par rapport à mes interlocuteurs et compare les fautes[]



Tu veux qu'on relise tous tes posts ?  


Je veux bien payer pour échapper à ça.


----------



## Mecyr (24 Septembre 2011)

Je fais juste remarquer que Gwen écrit aussi beaucoup, et ne me semble pas faire tant de fautes que ça... C'est bien toi qui l'as  attaqué là-dessus non ? Quand on te retourne le compliment, tu réagis au quart de tour. Et non ça ne me brusque pas.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2011)

Aucun quart de tour, tu fabules.


----------



## Mecyr (24 Septembre 2011)

OK je fabule.


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> t'aimerais pas aller couper ta barbe de petit coquet endimanché et me lâcher un peu la grappe daffy



Comme c'est mignon :love: Merci pour le compliment, on ne m'avait encore jamais qualifié de coquet, ça me flatte !
Et pour répondre à la question, la réponse est non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




AppleSpirit a dit:


> Usine à gaz c'est vrai. Mais je dirais que cela concerne tous les produits Apple et pas uniquement itunes. Tout est lent chez Apple. Même l'ipad 2 est peu réactif. Il faut toujours attendre et attendre et attendre que les applications s'ouvrent. Attendre que le pointeur apparaisse et qu'il nous laisse écrire dans le champ après avoir touché avec le doigt, attendre que safari se dègne d'afficher une page web qui s'ouvre parfois même en 40 secondes de moins avec internet explorer, attendre, attendre et encore attendre. Telle est la devise de Apple. Mais attention, il y a l'esthétique pour nous consoler, alors ne nous plaignons pas et ne froissons pas le roi.



heu juste pour mettre de l'huile dans les rouages 
http://forums.macg.co/8677032-post11.html


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2011)

Mecyr a dit:


> Je fais juste remarquer que Gwen écrit aussi beaucoup, et ne me semble pas faire tant de fautes que ça...



Merci. Il faut dire que je relis avec plus d'attention certaines réponses  Il ne manquerait plus que je perde du temps à répondre à ce genre de provocation.

Sinon, pour l'autre la !

Les magasins physiques sont fermés à cette heure-ci, peut être que sur la FNAC en ligne ou Amazon tu pourrais essayer de trouver une autre tablette et le forum qui va bien avec. Et pense à changer ton pseudo, car Apple Spirit dans un univers Androïde, tu risques de te faire chambrer.


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Octobre 2011)

Là je suis dans iTunes et je suis sur une chanson que j'ai déjà achetée il y a un an. Sur la ligne de la chanson au lieu de "Acheter 2 euros etc." c'est écrit "Acheté". Et je n'ai aucun moyen de re-télécharger la chanson. Donc c'est encore pire qu'on ne l'a dit jusqu'à présent puisqu'il ne me laisse même pas acheter une deuxième fois la chanson. En somme pour la retélécharger sur mon disque dur je n'ai même plus le droit de passer par itunes même si je paie une nouvelle fois. Un truc de dingues.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2011)

C'est parce que bientôt (c'est déjà le cas aux USA) on pourra retelecharger gratuitement toute la musique déjà achetée dans la rubrique Achats du Store (le pb c'est qu'en Europe ils n'ont pas encore obtenu l'autorisation des maisons de disques). Ce bouton Acheter qui se grise en "Acheté" quand on est déjà proprietaire du titre évitera de l'acheter 2 fois

Si tu veux VRAIMENT réacheter un titre marqué "Acheté", tu cliques le petit triangle et tu choisis Ajouter à ma liste de souhaits







En allant ensuite afficher ta liste de souhait, tu pourras l'acheter

Sinon tu contactes le support de l'iTune Store en expliquant ton pb et il est probable qu'ils te donnent un lien pour retelecharger TOUS tes achats


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Octobre 2011)

ah ok merci


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Octobre 2011)

Ouh, qu'il est beau, celui là !
Mais certains sont des saints.
Un type vous explique qu'il a vendu son ordinateur sans se préoccuper le moins du monde des données qu'il contient, et est tout étonné de ne pas les retrouver dans sa nouvelle machine.
La seule explication qu'il trouve, c'est la nullité de ses logiciels et de son matériel, dont il ne sait manifestement pas se servir (il semble penser que "arrogant" et "infect" riment avec compétence).
C'est plus de la stupidité ordinaire : soit c'est c'est du troll, genre de celui qui n'est pas allé chez le toiletteur depuis le pauvre jour de sa naissance, soit on est dans la pathologie mentale...
Et vous avez le courage de lui répondre.
Chapeau bas 

Sinon, formatter 7 fois son DD, ça c'est du sport! Pourquoi pas 11, 13, 19, 23... Ce sont des nombres premiers aussi. Peut être à cause d'un manque de bougies, ou alors les incantations deviennent trop longues


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouh, qu'il est beau, celui là !...



C'est bien pour ça qu'on en prend soin!


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Octobre 2011)

Heu... juste une question, t'es qui toi ?

Vous voyez, après vous dites que je suis quelqu'un de belliqueux. Mais voyez par vous-même : qui verse le premier sang ?


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Heu... juste une question, t'es qui toi ?
> 
> Vous voyez, après vous dites que je suis quelqu'un de belliqueux. Mais voyez par vous-même : qui verse le premier sang ?



Je suis vétérinaires spécialisé dans les nouveaux animaux de compagnie, et j'assure les cours sur les Trolls à l'Ecole Vétérinaire de Maison Alfort.
Les séances de dissection sont toujours des moments délicieux.






Sinon, essaie de remplacer le gourdin par un trackpad ou une souris. Sur PC, je sais pas, mais sur mac, l'expérience montre que ça marche mieux.
C'est délicat, ces petites machines.


----------



## arbaot (1 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça qu'on en prend soin!




y vaut mieux ça me parait énorme un "membre d'élite" (et non délité )
 avec près de 1500 postes et 5 ans sur Mac 
faire des erreurs de débutant ou de switcher de la semaine dernière


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça qu'on en prend soin!



Je me disais aussi...
Vous connaissant (un peu...), ça pouvait pas être aussi innocent...


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> y vaut mieux ça me parait énorme un "membre d'élite" (et non délité )
> avec près de 1500 postes et 5 ans sur Mac
> faire des erreurs de débutant ou de switcher de la semaine dernière


Ben...
On ne sait pas si il est sur Mac, au final ?!... 
Je cite : 





AppleSpirit a dit:


> moi ça fait 7 mois que je suis sur pc et j'ai un seul regret : ne pas l'avoir fait avant.
> 
> Cette marque de merde m'a fait dépenser plus de 8'000 euros en 6 ans.  J'ai acheté du matos de m. qui tourne sur un OS d'une lenteur  affligeante.
> 
> ...


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit, j'adoooore!  
Après s'être fait rembarré hier pour la n-ième fois hier dans la partie MacGeneration, il vient semer sa zone dans la partie iGeneration!
AppleSpirit, tu dois vraiment être très malheureux dans la vie pour chercher les fautes d'orthographe des gens (j'ai même reçu un message privé d'AppleSpirit m'indiquant que j'avais fait une faute et me traitant d'"ignare") et tenter de pauvres critiques sur le physique (montre-nous ta tête de vainqueur AppleSpirit, qu'on rigole un peu ).

Au lieu de dépenser tant d'énergie à venir critiquer ton matos, tes logiciels et les gens, tu devrais peut-être essayer d'apprendre à te servir de ton matos (qui t'a couté 8000&#8364;, on le sait, tu nous l'as déjà répété et... on s'en tape). Comme ça, tu auras l'air moins xxx et xxxxx et xxxxxxxx (autocensure) et ça nous fera... des vacances! :sleep:


[EDIT] ouf! j'avais fait une faute d'orthographe, je l'ai échappé belle!!


----------



## Calderan (6 Octobre 2011)

+1  
rien de mieux à dire mais j'avais pas envie de me taire


----------



## francois_6200 (7 Octobre 2011)

Mais quel courage avez vous je comprends pas ...
Le Mr perd ses données, car il n'a jamais fais de sauvegardes ...
en tout cas


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2011)

Ecrire en faisant deux phrases, deux fautes :

1. "avez*-*vous"
2. "jamais fai*t*

PS : "Se faire traiter d'idiot par un imbécile est une volupté de fin gourmet". Georges Courteline


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> PS : "Se faire traiter d'idiot par un imbécile est une volupté de fin gourmet". Georges Courteline



Et voir un crétin traiter les autres d'imbéciles parce qu'ils lui ont fait remarquer qu'il était idiot, c'est quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2011)

Tu devrais avoir la sagesse de laisser tomber, AppleSpirit. La maîtrise de l'orthographe, aussi souhaitable qu'elle puisse paraître, n'est pas une garantie de supériorité intellectuelle. Cela prouve juste que l'on connaît les règles. A contrario, certains dysorthographiques ont l'esprit très vif. Les fautes de français qui émaillent un raisonnement sain ne le rendent pas moins pertinent. Juste moins séduisant et plus difficile à lire. En te focalisant sur cet aspect des choses, au détriment des critiques factuelles de bon sens qui te sont adressées, tu prouves effectivement que tu es lourd.


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2011)

Et traiter quelqu'un de crétin sur des arguments qui n'ont pas de pertinence c'est quoi c'est pas être un imbécile ? T'as pas encore compris que tes arguments ne tiennent pas la route ? Pourquoi aux Etats-Unis on permet aux gens de re-télécharger une chanson sans la re-payer ? Parce que là-bas ils sont tous tellement stupides qu'ils ne font jamais de sauvegardes et que donc on accepte cette défaillance de leur part ? Au-delà de la question des droits d'auteurs, si la possibilité est offerte de re-télécharger une chanson c'est que cela est utile, c'est que le bonhomme, à l'ère du numérique n'a plus envie de graver ses chansons sur un cd-rom, de le mettre dans une pochette et d'y coller une étiquette soigneusement écrite. 

Explique-moi pourquoi on peut re-téléchager cent fois si on le veut une application iPad, iPhone ou Mac AppStore ? Pourquoi ? Parce que les gens doivent sauvegarder uniquement la musique et non les applications ?

Tenant compte du fait que je n'étais pas au courant de la question des droits d'auteurs sur la musique, mon interrogation était tout à fait justifiée. La citation de Geoges Courteline est donc on ne peut plus appropriée et elle s'applique à tous ceux qui ici me répondent directement avec des sarcasmes. 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et voir un crétin traiter les autres d'imbéciles parce qu'ils lui ont fait remarquer qu'il était idiot, c'est quoi ? :mouais:


 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------

Tu te trompes, et si Zemmour était là il te rappellerait que la langue structure la pensée. Qui dit langue dit écriture, qui dit écriture dit phrases et mots correctement accordés et orthographe respectée. Dans le cas contraire, c'est la pensée même qui risque d'en pâtir. Et concernant certains d'entre vous, le risque est avéré.




Cratès a dit:


> Tu devrais avoir la sagesse de laisser tomber, AppleSpirit. La maîtrise de l'orthographe, aussi souhaitable qu'elle puisse paraître, n'est pas une garantie de supériorité intellectuelle. Cela prouve juste que l'on connaît les règles. A contrario, certains dysorthographiques ont l'esprit très vif. Les fautes de français qui émaillent un raisonnement sain ne le rendent pas moins pertinent. Juste moins séduisant et plus difficile à lire. En te focalisant sur cet aspect des choses, au détriment des critiques factuelles de bon sens qui te sont adressées, tu prouves effectivement que tu es lourd.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> []
> Tu te trompes, et si Zemmour était là il te rappellerait que la langue structure la pensée. Qui dit langue dit écriture, qui dit écriture dit phrases et mots correctement accordés et orthographe respectée. Dans le cas contraire, c'est la pensée même qui risque d'en pâtir. Et concernant certains d'entre vous, le risque est avéré.



Les hommes pensaient de manière parfaitement structurée et même philosophaient AVANT l'invention de l'écriture. Par ailleurs, on connaît nombre d'authentiques génies qui avaient des problèmes de dyslexie... Einstein est le plus connu. On cite aussi souvent les noms de Winston Churchill, de Léonard de Vinci ou de Bill Gates, parmi les dyslexiques célèbres. Mais c'est aussi vrai dans le domaine littéraire : il suffit de lire les brouillons d'Andersen ou de Flaubert pour s'en convaincre. 


Peu importe après tout. Allons donc voir ailleurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> La citation de Geoges Courteline est donc on ne peut plus appropriée et elle s'applique à tous ceux qui ici me répondent directement avec des sarcasmes.



C'est là que tu te trompes (mais bon, ça n'est pas la première fois, et hélas probablement pas la dernière), il n'y a que toi qui vois un sarcasme, là où tous les autres voient l'énoncé d'une évidence.


----------



## arbaot (8 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Tenant compte du fait que* je n'étais pas au courant de la question des droits d'auteurs* sur la musique, mon interrogation était tout à fait justifiée.


 il est conseillé de lire les modes d'emploi ou "guid'âne" pour ce mettre au courant...
il y est toujours question de sauvegarde surtout qu'en France iCloud n'est toujours pas Officiellement lancé

"Qui veut noyer son chien l'accuse de la rage."




AppleSpirit a dit:


> Tu te trompes, et si Zemmour était là il te rappellerait que *la langue structure la pensée. Qui dit langue dit écriture, qui dit écriture dit phrases et mots correctement accordés et orthographe respectée. Dans le cas contraire, c'est la pensée même qui risque d'en pâtir. Et concernant certains d'entre vous, le risque est avéré.*


*

oh le joli sophisme!*


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2011)

Sophisme ? Mais de quoi parles-tu ?

Vous avez vu comment il écrit "se mettre" au courant ? Plus preuve d'ignorance que ça tu meurs.


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Trop tard Balthazar, j'ai vu la faute que tu viens de corriger.





Nous pouvons continuer ad vitam æternam comme ça.


----------



## arbaot (9 Octobre 2011)

Emile est ton ami


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de relire rapidement tout ce fil.

S'il faut maîtriser toutes ces notions pour utiliser iTunes, je rejoins AppleSpirit... ce soft est vraiment trop compliqué à utiliser!


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Octobre 2011)

Arbaot m'a envoyé un lien vers la définition du mot sophisme. Il pensait que je ne connaissais pas la signification de ce mot...

Arbaot, quand je t'ai dit "de quoi parles-tu" c'était pour te dire que je n'ai commis aucun sophisme et non que je ne connais pas la signification du mot sophisme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h23 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Trop tard Balthazar, j'ai vu la faute que tu viens de corriger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'ai effectué la correction bien des lustres avant que tu n'envoies ton post. Mais je te l'accorde, tenant compte de la faible réactivité de osx et de la lenteur légendaire de safari, on va dire que tu n'es pas responsable. 

A part ça vous imaginez des militaires en Afghanistan utiliser osx pour commander leurs drones ou pour piloter leur logistique ? Vous imaginez le nombre de roquettes qu'ils se ramassent sur la tête avant de pouvoir riposter ? Style je clique sur Applications (2 secondes plus tard le menu s'ouvre), ensuite j'ouvre le dossier "Artillerie" (14 secondes pour que toutes les icônes contenues dans le dossier ne s'affichent) mouhaha. Mais bon, c'est vrai, ce qui compte c'est que le mac soit beau, tout propre, tout esthétique, pas qu'il soit rapide et réactif.


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit adepte de l'onanisme pseudo-intellectuel. ^^
C'est surréaliste, une sorte de mix  entre Maitre Capello et "Le Dîner de cons".
 On tient un champion du monde.


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> .
> A part ça vous imaginez des militaires en Afghanistan utiliser osx pour commander leurs drones ou pour piloter leur logistique ? .... Mais bon, c'est vrai, ce qui compte c'est que le mac soit beau, tout propre, tout esthétique, pas qu'il soit rapide et réactif.



Bien sûr! Aujourd'hui on est passé à la Guerre chirurgicale diffusée en direct sur CNN. Ce qui compte c'est la beauté du geste et l'esthétique des images!
le reste on s'en balance....

Les attaques par "force brutale", c'est bon pour les PC-geeks apprentis hackers :hein:


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Phrases : 3
> Faute : 1
> 
> > "Maître" et non "Maitre"
> ...


Tu as tout a fait raison, mille excuses.
Puis je solliciter tes grandes capacités intellectuelles, puisque tu es là ?
Je dois rédiger une lettre (rien à voir avec ce post, ni toi).
Comme tu as malheureusement pu le constater, j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'orthographe et mon correcteur ne fonctionne plus (dure journée).
Pourrais-tu vérifier pour moi l'orthographe des expressions et/ou mots suivants  :
Trou du cul ou trou du cu, branleur, abruti, casse-couilles, idiot congénital, aigri, complexe d'infériorité.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je me répète



Tout le problème est là, tu te répètes à l'infini, tu confonds science et intelligence, le parfait représentant de l'ordre des Psittacidés, quoi ! 

EDIT : Tiens, il n'y a pas que subsole qui fasse des phôttes :rateau:


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Tu as tout a fait raison, mille excuses.
> Puis je solliciter tes grandes capacités intellectuelles, puisque tu es là ?
> Je dois rédiger une lettre (rien à voir avec ce post, ni toi).
> Comme tu as malheureusement pu le constater, j'ai quelques problèmes avec l'orthographe et mon correcteur ne fonctionne plus (dure journée).
> ...


 
On écrit "Puis-je" et non "Puis je" et ça c'est quand même fort basique. Je réitère donc avec confiance le qualificatif d'ignare. 

Tu n'as pas trouvé d'autres solutions que de m'insulter ? Lequel de nous deux est le plus complexé selon toi ?


----------



## edd72 (9 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Trop tard Balthazar, j'ai vu la faute que tu viens de corriger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AppleSpirit serait donc un crétin, ignare et imbécile? 
Oui!
Cela dit, ce n'est pas vraiment une nouvelle... Personne n'est dupe


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout le problème est là, tu te répètes à l'infini, tu confonds science et intelligence, le parfait représentant de l'ordre des Psittacidés, quoi !



Jusqu'à ce jour, je n'avais point conscience que les psittacidés fussent à ce point susceptibles d'actes contre-nature à l'encontre des diptères.

On en apprend tous les jours. C'est ce qui m'émerveillera toujours avec la science!


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> On écrit "Puis-je" et non "Puis je" et ça c'est quand même fort basique. Je réitère donc avec confiance le qualificatif d'ignare.
> 
> Tu n'as pas trouvé d'autres solutions que de m'insulter ? Lequel de nous deux est le plus complexé selon toi ?



Non, tu te méprends, rien à voir avec toi ou ce post, aide-moi, stp. 
Ma question portait uniquement sur les expressions et mots suivants :
_Trou du cul ou trou du cu, branleur, abruti, casse-couilles, idiot congénital, aigri, complexe d'infériorité._
J'en avais oublié :
Débile profond, petit con, looseur ridicule.
Merci.


----------



## arbaot (9 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Jusqu'à ce jour, je n'avais point conscience que les psittacidés fussent à ce point susceptibles d'actes contre-nature à l'encontre des diptères.
> 
> On en apprend tous les jours. C'est ce qui m'émerveillera toujours avec la science!



la pataphysique eut parlé de tétrapilectomie


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> la pataphysique eut parlé de tétrapilectomie



Faudrait demander à Joan, du moins, si sa tête s'est remise du marteau d'argent !


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> AppleSpirit serait donc un crétin, ignare et imbécile?
> Oui!
> Cela dit, ce n'est pas vraiment une nouvelle... Personne n'est dupe



Pas du tout.
La preuve, il connait Sophisme la girafe :




En tout j'imagine que c'est d'elle dont il veut parler ; moi, c'est la seule Sophisme célèbre que je connais.

Sinon, ses capacités évidentes pour s'occuper des mouches d'une certaine façon, proviennent peut-être de capacités physiques exceptionnelles : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micropénis ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2011)

Il est chouette ce fil.
Il est beau l'autre là.

C'est déjà fini?


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2011)

Nan, il a plein d'autres zolis messages répandus à travers le forum...


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2011)

Pfff z'avez cassé le joujou, il marche pu


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pfff z'avez cassé le joujou, il marche pu


Il file un coup de polish sur sa tire...


> Centres d'intérêt
> tuning


Il viendra après...


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2011)

Ou alors, il a tappé par erreur saphisme au lieu de sophisme dans google, et il est plongé dans de longues recherches.
Le monde s'interroge...


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

Dommage, on rigolait bien par ici.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2011)

j'adore le titre de ce thread

incompréhensible


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'adore le titre de ce thread
> 
> incompréhensible


comme le débat ou la mentalité du posteur d'origine


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'adore le titre de ce thread
> 
> incompréhensible



Ça n'est pas son titre d'origine, mon collègue local y a ajouté quelques précisions, pour que tu sache bien à quoi t'en tenir !


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'est pas son titre d'origine



nan mais quand même, j'avais pigé tu sais


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2011)

Oh, tu sais, je me méfie maintenant. Vu certains cas, une petite précision ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, je me méfie maintenant. Vu certains cas, une petite précision ne fait pas de mal



un ban non plus


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un ban non plus


rooohh, c'est pas très AppleSpirit tout ça


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2011)

Z'êtes vraiment pas soigneux!

Pour une fois qu'un en avait un de compétition, vous nous l'avez cassé...


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Z'êtes vraiment pas soigneux!
> 
> Pour une fois qu'un en avait un de compétition, vous nous l'avez cassé...


Non, à mon avis il recharge ses batteries pour nous pondre un autre fil dont il a le secret


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2011)

n'a même pas laissé une bafouille en hommage à SJ

déplorable


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2011)

C'est bete parce que par rapport à son pb initial, c'est maintenant réglé! il peut retelecharger toute sa musique depuis l'iTunes STore!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est bete parce que par rapport à son pb initial, c'est maintenant réglé! il peut retelecharger toute sa musique depuis l'iTunes STore!!!



Ben oui, mais que veux tu, tout fout le camp, et le troll de combat n'est plus ce qu'il était, il est devenu une petite nature !


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Octobre 2011)

hahaha mais j'avais oublié mon fil moi  je vois que les vautours se sont défoulés pendant mon absence hahaha au fond vous êtes marrants allez.


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2011)

bon on a bien bossé pendant ton absence.... on a récupéré ta musique! il suffit que tu ailles sur l'iTunesStore, puis Achats, puis tu sélectionnes Musique et tu cliques "tout telecharger"


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Octobre 2011)

Tu confonds iCloud avec ma question.


----------



## wath68 (15 Octobre 2011)

Ben et alors, c'est bien ce que tu veux, non ?



AppleSpirit a dit:


> Pouvez-vous me dire comment je fais pour afficher la musique que j'ai déjà acheté sur itunes ? Je viens de m'achter un nouvel ordinateur, j'y ai installé itunes et je ne peux même pas retrouver la musique que j'ai acheté et la re-télécharger ????


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben et alors, c'est bien ce que tu veux, non ?


Laisse; il a passé plein de roros dans le matos Apple...
Alors, il en sait sait plus que toi sur le sujet !... 
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il ouvre autant de fils...


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Tu confonds iCloud avec ma question.



Absolument pas! Je n'utilise pas iCloud (et ne suis pas prêt de le faire vu que je n'ai ni Lion, ni Vista ni Seven sur mes Macs...) et je peux, comme toi, lancer iTunes, aller sur iTines Store, choisir Achats et re telecharger TOUTE la musique achetée


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2011)

Sur le iTunes de mon HTPC Asrock Windows 7 total puissant et réactif ça ne se présente pas comme ça.


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2011)

soit c'est un iTunes de contrebande, soit tu ne t'es pas connecté à l'iTunesStore avec ton compte iTunesStore


----------



## wath68 (16 Octobre 2011)

... ou soit il ne sait pas se servir de windows non plus


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, ni l'autre encore.


----------



## daffyb (16 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Absolument pas! Je n'utilise pas iCloud (et ne suis pas prêt de le faire vu que je n'ai ni Lion, ni Vista ni Seven sur mes Macs...) et je peux, comme toi, lancer iTunes, aller sur iTines Store, choisir *Achats* et re telecharger TOUTE la musique achetée


Il fodrè surtou savoire lirre la raiponce de r e m y et maitre a jourre le iTune dent ça derniaire verçion !


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai fait six ans de mac si jamais... donc j'ai vérifié toutes ces choses là.


----------



## theweep (16 Octobre 2011)

Vu ton rang, vu ton ancienneté, vu ton pseudo, vu la liste de ton matos, j'ai du mal a comprendre que tu réagisse comme toi, si tu en a marre d'apple je t'envoie mon adresse et tu me fais un colis les frais de ports sont pour moi je te te paye un super PC sous windows 8 et tu pourra jouer a windows media player


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Il fodrè surtou savoire lirre la raiponce de r e m y et maitre a jourre le iTune dent ça derniaire verçion !



maim pô... avé la vairçion dix-kat sa march tou paraille


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2011)

Le GeekSpirit man le GeekSpirit ! Vous n'avez pas le GeekSpirit !!

Franchement un vrai geek no life spirit ne va jamais utiliser un mac il sera forcément sur windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Le GeekSpirit man le GeekSpirit ! Vous n'avez pas le GeekSpirit !!
> 
> Franchement un vrai geek no life spirit ne va jamais utiliser un mac il sera forcément sur windows.



Ah ? C'est donc ça le "geekspirit", baisser son froc pour se faire mettre par M$


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2011)

le no life spirit man


----------



## arbaot (16 Octobre 2011)

je ne sais pas ce que tu as fumé/ingurgité mais ça  l'air puissant et avec effets secondaires 

ta question était


AppleSpirit a dit:


> Pouvez-vous me dire comment je fais pour afficher la musique que j'ai déjà acheté sur itunes ? Je viens de m'achter un nouvel ordinateur, j'y ai installé itunes et je ne peux même pas retrouver la musique que j'ai acheté et la re-télécharger ????



et Rémy y répond avec clarté ET concision, si tu as raté une étape demande des détails

sinon on va raccourcir ton "no life spirit" en "no spirit" tout court voir en "no mind"


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> J'ai fait six ans de mac si jamais... donc j'ai vérifié toutes ces choses là.



Il te reste une seule solution => un exorciste.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2011)

la spirit life man


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2011)

hahaha t'es marrant au fond.


Ah non en fait.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> la spirit life man



Ah! L'automne et ses petits champignons hallucinogènes.
Tu devrais pas en abuser, quand même. Ça te donne une petite mine.


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

C'est vraiment des blagues de lunetteux binoclards assis dans leurs salons de petits bourgeois devant leur mac tout propre en ordre ça.

Aidez-moi plutôt à comprendre pourquoi mon macbook pro pourri tournant sous osx lion pourri ne suspend pas son activité automatiquement après les 20 minutes fixées. Est-ce que parce qu'il n'a pas coûté assez cher ? 2500 euros c'est pas assez pour exiger ça d'un laptop ?

Ou est-ce lié au fait qu'il y a un mois le sav pourri de apple m'a changé l'écran et la carte mère parce que l'écran scintillait (bandes noires apparaissant sur l'écran - oui il faut préciser qu'en plus des 2500 euros que m'a coûté le macbook pro j'ai dû en ajouter plus de 400 pour l'apple care sans laquelle j'aurais dû accepter d'avoir des bandes noires sur mon écran, ah apple c'est vraiment la meilleure marque et la plus fiable c'est sûr) ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Octobre 2011)

"C'est vraiment des blagues de lunetteux binoclards assis dans leurs salons de petits bourgeois devant leur mac tout propre en ordre ça."

Ben, on essaye de se mettre à ton niveau, mais c'est sûr, faut encore creuser.
Sinon, tu as oublié "pourri" après "lunetteux binoclard".


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

Passe sur PC : revends ton/tes Mac(s)...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Passe sur PC : revends ton/tes Mac(s)...



remarque pourrie 

bon, venant d'un modo pourri c'est normal aussi  


.
.
.
.
.
.


voilà, ça c'est fait


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Aidez-moi plutôt à comprendre pourquoi mon macbook pro pourri tournant sous osx lion pourri ne suspend pas son activité automatiquement après les 20 minutes fixées.



Qui se ressemble, s'assemble.


----------



## Calderan (17 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Qui se ressemble, s'assemble.


Tu veux dire que c'est pour ça qu'AppleSpirit ne se met pas en veille?
Domme qu'il n'y ai pas d'AppleCare sur ce type de troll


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

C'est tout ce que vous avez comme solutions à me proposer ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> C'est tout ce que vous avez comme solutions à me proposer ?



Des solutions a quoi 
Si c'est pour devenir un peu plus fréquentable, essaye de te faire greffer un testicule de baleine (taiwanaise, bien sûr) à la place des lobes frontaux.
Ça sera pas pire, de toute façon.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> C'est tout ce que vous avez comme solutions à me proposer ?


Elles t'ont déjà été données...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> remarque pourrie
> 
> bon, venant d'un modo pourri c'est normal aussi
> 
> ...


Tsss, tsss...


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

Des vautours pisseux, c'est intéressant comme concept.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Des vautours pisseux, c'est intéressant comme concept.


C'est faiblard, ça...
Ça baisse d'intensité, je te croyais un peu plus "mordant", pour un gars intelligent (et tout, et tout)...
Chuis déçu...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est faiblard, ça...
> Ça baisse d'intensité, je te croyais un peu plus "mordant", pour un gars intelligent (et tout, et tout)...
> Chuis déçu...



on se rapproche de plus en plus de sa Majesté BanafoufHennok, t'entends


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

Mais ce sont des répliques de cour de récré ça tu t'en rends compte ou pas ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Mais ce sont des répliques de cour de récré ça tu t'en rends compte ou pas ?



Céssuikidikilé


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Mais ce sont des répliques de cour de récré ça tu t'en rends compte ou pas ?


Rien à faire, je suis déçu...
Si, si...


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

En gros vous savez pas comment résoudre mon problème.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Rien à faire, je suis déçu...
> Si, si...



de temps en temps, j'aime être déssous

essaye

c'est bien aussi


----------



## Calderan (17 Octobre 2011)

je me demande aussi si il achète une ferrari pour se plaindre que ça consomme?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> En gros vous savez pas comment résoudre mon problème.



Si, mais tu risques de pas apprécier


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

Etre un fou du roi, être lâche, être un vautour, être vil. Ce sont des concepts intéressants.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> En gros vous savez pas comment résoudre mon problème.


Si, lire les posts de r e m y...
Mais apparemment; ça ne t'intéresse pas...


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

Mais rien à voir. Je parle de la suspension automatique de l'activité de mon macbook pro pas de cette m. de itunes qui ne m'intéresse plus.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

Ouvre un nouveau fil...


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Mais rien à voir. Je parle de la suspension automatique de l'activité de mon macbook pro pas de cette m. de itunes qui ne m'intéresse plus.



Tu devrais nous faire une petite récapitulation du problème initial. :sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouvre un nouveau fil...



sûr que le modo de la section OsX va apprécier 

bon, sur ce, désabonnement et liste d'ignorés, passeque bon, un peu ça va, mais là il saoûle le fruit du chêne


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

Déjà fait mais personne ne répond.


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> personne ne répond.



Mais à quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr que le modo de la section OsX va apprécier


:style:  :love:



Arlequin a dit:


> bon, sur ce, désabonnement et liste d'ignorés, passeque bon, un peu ça va, mais là il saoûle le fruit du chêne


Modération !...


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Octobre 2011)

Ho non ne pars pas arlequin pitié reste. Comment puis-je concevoir que tu partes et cesses de participer à ce fil ? Explique moi ? Comment vais-je faire ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr que le modo de la section OsX va apprécier


Et m_u_rde, l'a pas posté dans OS X !...


----------



## Calderan (17 Octobre 2011)

n'empêche, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il attend tout seul sur la banquette


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouvre un nouveau fil...



LOLLL. Ça, c'est la meilleure blague de la journée.

De tout de façon, AppleSpirit a la droite de moisir ce fil, c'est le sien. Le reste, je n'en réponds pas et si c'est aussi trollesque, ce sera purement et simplement supprimé.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2011)

Rassure-toi, il en a plein d'ouverts dans OS X; tu n'es pas le seul "chanceux"...


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2011)

euh... c'est pas parce qu'on est à "la cave des iBidules" qu'il faut laisser moisir ce fil!

Un bon nettoyage et hop on ferme!


----------



## pepit0 (24 Janvier 2013)

HAHAHA!
Oui, bonjour, pardonnez-moi de déterrer une antiquité, mais ça fait maintenant près d'une heure que je me délecte à lire la prose  d'applespirit (pas plus, hein, faut pas abuser); mais c'est effectivement anthologique. C'est tellement surréaliste qu'on ne peut meme plus etre consterné (Veuillez accepter mes plus plates excuses, cher Applespirit, j'écris sur un qwerty, et l'accent circonflexe est trop bien caché pour moi). Ce mec est parasocial, c'est exceptionnel!

Sur ce, désolé d'avoir réveillé les morts, et je retourne moi-meme au silence éternel. Avant cela j'en profite pour vous remercier de m'épargner bien souvent des heures de recherches, et meme dans des posts de Applespirit, j'ai trouvé des solutions! Comme quoi...


----------



## tonrain (3 Février 2013)

Merci à toi pepit0, j'ai aussi passé une bonne demi-heure.

Au passage pour AppleSpirit, les geeks sont SUR GNU/Linux et non pas SOUS Windows.
On est sous Windows pour les jeux. Ca s'arrête là.


----------



## remymartin (8 Mai 2014)

Merci pour tout les grosses têtes


----------

